# Taste Of The Wild changed ingrediants



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

So, I just get my new bag of TOTW High Prairie. I was excited to see on the front of the bag " Now with more Bison!". I was excited to see that the last bag had " processed with filtered water " on it. Then after I got home I read the back and discovered they took the Venison off as the second ingredient and replaced it with Lamb Meal!!!

This was by far my favorite food and IMO the High Prairie surpassed almost any other formulas out. It was the only formula from any given brand I could find that utilized two whole meats (ie. not in meal form ) as the first ingredients.

Just a heads up to other people using this food that have not caught on yet. I know I gave some members some recommendations for this food so I just felt I should make this apparent.


If you notice gas or some soft/runny stools and have not caught on to this change just yet, this is why.

later.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, that's kind of crazy.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

other than the change how do you feel about the food.. i was told this might be a better food than what i just bought (blue buffalo)?

ive read reveiws but id like personal reveiws


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I cant really comment now that things have changed.

I mean, I really liked the idea of two whole meats first and the High Prairie is a formula well suited for this breed. Now that the list of ingredients changed my opinion might. The two are both great brands but I think TOTW is still cheaper at most places that carry the two brands. So, being comparable that gives TOTW an advantage even still.

I'll just have to wait a day or two and start with the easiest to detect signs and thats his bowel movements.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I normally don't continue to read the ingredients after I have been feeding a food for a while I guess I need to start doing that.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Great, right when I change to TOTW


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie did fine switchin from old to new formula. he get's a tablespoon of plain yogurt with every meal so I believe that helped the transition.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i feed blue bufffalo wilderness. grain free and you dont feed as much since there are no fillers and the protein content is pretty high


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

hmm maybe that's why my puppy didnt do so well when i had her on TOTW. i had bought her the wetlands canine formula. her coat was shiny, but her poop was very soft and even runny most of the times. she'd eat, but she wasnt excited to eat the food. When i first got my puppy, i was feedin her puppy chow because that's all i had at the time, but she was eatin that stuff like it was the best stuff ever. i heard that puppy chow was crap, and i finally found a store that sells TOTW and i was excited about it. but her poop was soft, runny, and smelled sooooo bad! so now she's on Nutro ULTRA holistic superfood. i dont kno if that's a great food (it probably isnt) but her poop is normal now. she doesnt eat the food as well as i'd like for her too, but her coat is nice. she's a little on the slinder side too, and since she's a puppy i'd like for her to be a little more plump. not fat but not skinny. you cant see her ribs or anything tho. and i know that she's gonna go thru those awkward puppy stages. but i just dont know. my other dog is on dogchow and when his food is layin out, my puppy tries to gobble it up. sooo i kinda dnt kno what to do. i dont want to keep switchin foods. but i dont want my puppy to be skinny. i'd like for her to enjoy what she's eatin and also do well on it. it's jus so much controversy about dog foods since all dogs systems react diff to foods. id appreciate any advice


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been feeding pacific stream for a long time with Salmon. I had her off it for awhile feeding her grocery store food but recently got her another bag of the pacific stream. I didnt pay attention to the ingredients. Other than that she has had the wetlands formula and liked it. I don't know if we've ever used the high prairie.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> hmm maybe that's why my puppy didnt do so well when i had her on TOTW. i had bought her the wetlands canine formula. her coat was shiny, but her poop was very soft and even runny most of the times. she'd eat, but she wasnt excited to eat the food. When i first got my puppy, i was feedin her puppy chow because that's all i had at the time, but she was eatin that stuff like it was the best stuff ever. i heard that puppy chow was crap, and i finally found a store that sells TOTW and i was excited about it. but her poop was soft, runny, and smelled sooooo bad! so now she's on Nutro ULTRA holistic superfood. i dont kno if that's a great food (it probably isnt) but her poop is normal now. she doesnt eat the food as well as i'd like for her too, but her coat is nice. she's a little on the slinder side too, and since she's a puppy i'd like for her to be a little more plump. not fat but not skinny. you cant see her ribs or anything tho. and i know that she's gonna go thru those awkward puppy stages. but i just dont know. my other dog is on dogchow and when his food is layin out, my puppy tries to gobble it up. sooo i kinda dnt kno what to do. i dont want to keep switchin foods. but i dont want my puppy to be skinny. i'd like for her to enjoy what she's eatin and also do well on it. it's jus so much controversy about dog foods since all dogs systems react diff to foods. id appreciate any advice


It could be a few different reason's.

Did you transition to the new food?

Did the pup get a good amount of exercise? Taste Of The Wild High Prairie and Wetlands are very rich formulas. I find the dogs need lots of exercise when feeding TOTW in those two formulas.

Also, chow is garbage. Your gunna see these problems when switching to a formula like TOTW or just about any high end brands and formulas.

Should have just kept the pup on it. Some Yogurt, Pumpkin, or Sweet Potato, oh and even Bananas take care of diarrhea. Bananas work the best cause it firms it up to its normal consistency. The others just make it not_ as_ runny.

My dog hasnt showed any problems with stool yet. I doubt any other difference will be seen otherwise. I do wish they kept that formula though


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I've been feeding pacific stream for a long time with Salmon. I had her off it for awhile feeding her grocery store food but recently got her another bag of the pacific stream. I didnt pay attention to the ingredients. Other than that she has had the wetlands formula and liked it. I don't know if we've ever used the high prairie.


Im not sure if they changed the Wetlands. I think the Wetlands was another with two whole meats but I dont remember now.

I rotated between the two and the last bag happened to be the Wetlands.

I think Venison is better then Lamb as far as the impact on the stomachs digestive tract. Thats my concern. I tested out some straight Lamb formulas and it didnt do good.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

well... it seems like its still better than most alternatives.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

yes i gradually changed my puppy to TOTW. but she continued to have the diarrhea. i even took her to the vet because i thought her diarhea might have been b/c of worms since i knew TOTW is a good food. he even gave me some medications for her that would help her diarhea go away. but she continued to have soft and runny poop


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> yes i gradually changed my puppy to TOTW. but she continued to have the diarrhea. i even took her to the vet because i thought her diarhea might have been b/c of worms since i knew TOTW is a good food. he even gave me some medications for her that would help her diarhea go away. but she continued to have soft and runny poop


Well, I would counter the diarrhea by adding some smashed Banana into the kibble and give more exercise. My dog gets Bananas on a regular basis cause its good for them anyway and they like it. With every serving of raw meats he gets a bit of fruit so I toss some Banana in the mix. I also freez slices and give them to him as treats. Another thing you could do since its summer time and all is go out to the grocery store and get sweet potato patties. Most stores have them. I toss those in the freezer also and give him one here and there after a walk in the woods or playing around outside.

It will work out eventually so as long as you can keep him regular it usually is not a problem till then.

Nutro is a nightmare.

Google the problems people have had when they were bought out by Mars ( yes the same Mars as candy :flush.

How much time did you give? Its probably the fact that you went from such a crappy type of food to a good one. Like I said, sometimes that is inevitable.

The reason why she didnt eat as much TOTW was cause it was more filling and beneficial per serving.

Kind of like how they say starving kids that lack nutrients eat dirt in third world countries. Or pregnant women craving for plaster


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

ok i'll put my puppy back on the TOTW. as im gradually changin her from the Nutro to TOTW, should i be adding banana then? or should i wait and add the banana when she's completely on TOTW? and how much banana should I add? i think im going to feed her some sweet potato also, so how do i go about that?


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> ok i'll put my puppy back on the TOTW. as im gradually changin her from the Nutro to TOTW, should i be adding banana then? or should i wait and add the banana when she's completely on TOTW? and how much banana should I add? i think im going to feed her some sweet potato also, so how do i go about that?


Doing it during transitioning helps reduce any chance of diarrhea while transitioning. And like I said, it dont hurt to use it as a snack here and there either anyway.

Just give her some canned sweet potato mixed in the food or on a spoon before or just after feeding her the food. If you cant find the patties you could also get a ice cube tray and freeze some canned sweet potato in the tray for a healthy chilled snack.

Half a banana is usually good enough.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

ok thanks. i gave her some banana this afternoon right before her dog food. she chewed the banana so weird. lol i guess it was because the taste and the texture was so new to her. but she ate it


----------

